# BA's Florida Retail Store .... no more.



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Guess BA won't have a US presence, but given how competitive they are in the US market, they are much better off selling as purely online only.

I believe that's their only US store front. Seems like many of BA's franchisees are running away from the franchise once they establish ground. I believe that applies to both of the British Columbia shops and another one in Alberta from earlier.

http://www.petproductnews.com/headl...ns-changes-for-fish-store-eyes-expansion.aspx


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Interesting READ, for sure, but heh in my mind, the more competition the better everywhere.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

the big al's in montreal is also no more. Although they still run the same deals as BA would advertise.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

was this the second store??... In fl. ?


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

was at BA last week, seems like they lost their Vanuatu Marine Fish exporter too (they actually own that operation, so sold it off)... seems like increasing competition pressure is hurting their business leader landscape ... _fast_


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I wouldn't read too much into this episode. It looks to me more like opportunism on the part of the franchisee than anything else. They had used Big Al's method and connections to get themselves established and now they are breaking off to try and make more money for themselves at the end of the contract. I don't know why they decided to go the route of franchises to begin with. At least with the ones in the GTA it's super annoying that the points cards are not unified. If anything is going to bring the chain down it is not this type of thing but the constant poor quality of their livestock and the lack of knowledgeable staff in their stores.


----------

